# Canadian Electrician looking into moving to NZ, am i doing this right?



## TriosOlympus (8 mo ago)

Hey guys, i see that this question has been asked before years ago, however I'm unsure what has all changed so i thought I'd asked the masses. I'm an electrician with 5years (8000 hours) of experience behind me, and my plan was to get fully qualified under the EWBR paired with a working holiday visa to earn my keep. I'm wanting to live sustainably and not necessarily dig into savings, which is why i was wanting to get fully qualified. I'm thinking of moving to ChristChurch

From the website, this is how i understand it. I submit my documentation to the EWRB prior to my move, and i can get my limited certificate (or the higher ones if i qualify). This will allow me to work as a sparky but not necessarily be able to do all the work or work without supervision. Then once I'm there, i can do exams and assessments, or work experience, (Whatever this EWBR board tells you to do essentially) to get my full practicing NZ license. Am i correct in thinking i can do this prior to moving? Is there anything I'm missing?

Anyone else go through the same process lately and could shine a light on this?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Two complications with submitting any paperwork 

a big application question will be your driver's license. 
the address and phone you put on the form winds up being a hassle.
There's a finite number of employers, so if you don't want to "burn" opportunities, I'd recommend 

get a Microsoft Skype phone account with a New Zealand phone number.
showing up 
getting a virtual office
getting a New Zealand license
If you Google Christchurch "virtual office" you'll find many; just pick the cheapest, with the best terms.

Christchurch is a good city to settle down. It's house prices are lower than usual, though obviously still absurdly expensive.


----------

